# calories / Kcal, whats what?



## TheMax (May 8, 2005)

How does a calorie compare in size to a kcal?? Is it realy as simple as it looks 1/1000??

I know this is not always the case sometimes more to do with the amout of water the energy from it can heat. physics ... over my head.

thanks


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Kcal (kilocalories) means 1000 calories.

However, when people refer to calories, they almost always mean kilocalories. Which is a bit confusing.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

I think this question is for Vern.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

the quantity of heat required to raise the temperature of 1 gram of water by 1°C from a standard initial temperature, especially from 3.98°C, 14.5°C, or 19.5°C, at 1 atmosphere pressure.

1000 cals = 1kcal, poeple talk in Kcals as demon says


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi all

a calorie is nothing unless you can find it...well go and do it and let us all know..not what it is but ..where it is and can be found and in what amounts in what food as why el;se bother to learn about it

good luck

vern


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Vernon said:


> Hi all
> 
> a calorie is nothing unless you can find it...well go and do it and let us all know..not what it is but ..where it is and can be found and in what amounts in what food as why el;se bother to learn about it
> 
> ...


thats really ****ing helpful..............

calories, calories

calories

calories

calories

hmmmm

calories


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

I think according to Vern a calorie is a magical state of being that only he can find, its hidden where the sun don't shine and he has a desire to show you the way.


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Chefx

Yes it is indeed magical as it contains the secret hidden formula to controlling your in shape and fat as its a magical rememdy that everone agrees with but cannot do like YOU and everyone else because we dont know how with out trying to learn phyzics we go on to eat out like...tommorow with no idea in what meal we know what it is ...and if you eat out which most do how can you know with out first having a system you can use and apply like a fast way of seeing and remebering at a glance all you know not only about teh "magical" calorie which it is ....its why we dont know our selves yet try toi teach others anything with out telling them how ist done....who here reading this has any REAL idea on a day to day basis of thier protein intake ....most will run to a quick book now and give me the highest quality protein or low calorie food but who knew the amount of calories they had ..YESTERDAY! non ..not one of you have...yet advice is plenty

as if we are going to take a replacement thats calorie counted that goes into a diet that is not.... as how do you know whats good to higher or lower either protein or calories ..forget carbs its a mugs game counting them as if you know calories and protein its obvious its mainly proetin and carb BUT calorie counted of course....

As for its hidden for where the sun dont shine ..in actual fact it is where the sun shines as its first factor was vegetation of which we evolved there by all we do is eat the suns produce as we become the conduit of the suns heat captured by the sun from vegetation or eating something that has evolved on vegetation and the calorie is a unit of the suns energy which incidently the australians have an even harder time than us because they use joules that thermodynamascist who proved a theroy quite correct only leaving us fools the inability to understand as once you fractionize the single calorie and introduce a decimal point as in 4.2 joules its even harder

so the invincible calorie is also illusive to everyone here ..unless some one here can tell how they found it with out using meal replacers with per meal sachets (grin)

lets see who can show me the weigh o i mean way to work out my diet not give me theirs

this would be magical to see

respectfully

vern


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

LOL Vern, you suck.

Armchair expert lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

"forget carbs its a mugs game counting them "

ROFL

moron


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

oops

sorry, Vern the sun not shining was an insult. it was basically saying you want a Kiss Ass.

LOL


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

You have gone on to lecture your pointless fruitless egotistic opinions on ratios, of protein types of carbohydrate glycemic index yet you seem to miss the simplistic tool of all ..its a calorie now make all your efforts in finding it like you have never done before You know and i know what i mean. lets go another way say one of your ardent readers listens to your advice and you recommened some 3000 cal diet with 200 grams of protein tell me how you would GET them to do it NOT tell them to do it!!

pratically NOT theroetically you are all theroy n books with no practise because you have no practise but book excerts and information its easy to show how you result to insults than debate and help.

regards

vern


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Vern,

Ok so as you have ALL the answers, can you post up a good diet to follow for someone my size.

9st 6lb - 5' 5" Female.

Would love to see what you suggest just out of interest. As your 'The worlds greatest nutritionist' you will be able to help me in my quest for a PERFECT body!!! LOL


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok so read and then only after you THINK will you get the answer...

1 work out what you are doing first ie cals/pro

2 and then either increase protein to "AS YOU WISH" be it any amount

3 when you want to lose body fat reduce calories by 500 a day or WHATEVER

4 know what calorie counting indicator has to do with your expenditure (make it relative)

if your losing yopur way already

dont try to get any diet or recommended eating be it any food learn to know what you are doing so you can implement what advice your given

read this a few time sto get it in whats being said

dont look for a diet of which you cannot apply long term, your not getting anything with more advice YOU tell me what YOUR doing

this is to show that even if you were given a diet plan it bwould only contain pro fat and carb (of course) so its best to see what your doing YOURSELF not me tell you something yuou cannot even apply or maintain.

ok.... i.. give you ..er..say..120 grams pro and 2500 calories..so what!....is it higher or lower than what YOU are doing now! You dont know as someone here how to find out and you will find they dont know either!

rofl

vern

wow this is hard work

vern


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Vernon said:


> rofl
> 
> vern
> 
> ...


Fook, you think that's hard work.....have you tried reading it!!!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Pete... let me explain.

Starve yourself... you will loose weight!

Vern doesn't understand the concept of loosing fat while maintaining or even gaining muscle at all. Just starvation dieting.


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2005)

ChefX said:


> Pete... let me explain.
> 
> Starve yourself... you will loose weight!
> 
> Vern doesn't understand the concept of loosing fat while maintaining or even gaining muscle at all. Just starvation dieting.


starve yourslef ?? you mean reduce what calories to what??

gaining muscle ??on what protein DONT do ANYTHING UNTIL YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING is that so damn hard..to understand.. no

is it damn hard to do ..yes if noit etll me how ace man

lol

vern


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Vernon said:


> starve yourslef ?? you mean reduce what calories to what??
> 
> gaining muscle ??on what protein DONT do ANYTHING UNTIL YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING is that so damn hard..to understand.. no
> 
> ...


VERN!!!

Remove whatever you have in your mouth before you speak into the auto typer. We can't understand a word you said.

:gun:


----------

